# A Pair of SHOGUN Cro-Mo 400's...newly bought



## HARPO (Jun 28, 2019)

Here I go again. This makes four bikes in the last week and a half...second and third in the last couple of days.

My wife and I were visiting my daughter and Grand kids yesterday, which live about 30 miles or so from us. Before we left, I saw these on Facebook and inquired about them. Seller didn't respond until a couple of hours later when we got to my daughters, but said he was home. Turns out he lives 30 miles past where we were, so timing was great. I was half way to his house from my house!

He said he had bought the bikes for him and a girlfriend, but it didn't work. So, the bikes have been around a while and was time to get rid of them. When I got to his house, he had them waiting outside. After a quick look over, we agreed on a price...*$70 for the pair*. I put them in the car, and as I'm driving I see why he had brought them outside. Apparently he's smoker, because I could smell that on them. AC blasting in the car with the windows open a little helped, but I warned my wife there would a bit of a smell when we went home later on. Odor had dissipated a bit, thankfully, by then. If not, I was afraid the car would retain the odor.

Anyway...I think they're both very late 70's or early 80's. Lower end, I know, but original except for the seats. Rims are Araya alloy 27x1 1/4 with the front being QR. All Shimano components with Champion No. 5 tubing (bottom of the barrel). Lots of nice decals, typical of bikes from this time period that were made in Japan. Check out the head badge! How cool is that!!

Another project to get to...but not until I finish the Windsor Competition I'm still working on from a couple of days ago.


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Jun 28, 2019)

Harpo buying bikes? I can't imagine! 
If the bikes stink that bad blowing smoke out of your ears blocks the smell.[emoji16]



Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## detroitbike (Jun 28, 2019)

81-82
  Quality bikes even at low end


----------



## HARPO (Jun 28, 2019)

Sevenhills1952 said:


> Harpo buying bikes? I can't imagine!
> If the bikes stink that bad blowing smoke out of your ears blocks the smell.[emoji16]View attachment 1022427
> 
> Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk



Lmao!!!


----------



## HARPO (Jun 30, 2019)

I looked closer at the forks and top tube. What I thought were decals of pinstripes are hand painted! 

Also did a little research and found out that the bikes are from around 1982 and had a retail price of just over $200 back then. I might keep the tall frame one and just sell the other. To early to decide...


----------



## Sven (Jun 30, 2019)

I wonder what happened to you. Glad to see ya havent lost your touch finding some nice bikes


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 30, 2019)

From the smallest to the tallest. :eek:  That has to be the shortest head tube I've seen.


----------



## juvela (Jun 30, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> From the smallest to the tallest. :eek:  That has to be the shortest head tube I've seen.




------

Perhaps a tiny lady married an NBA center.   

-----


----------



## HARPO (Jul 1, 2019)

@Sevenhills1952  This is how I get such good deals...


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Jul 1, 2019)

What's most amazing to me is getting those deals simply by blowing a horn!
I liked what Groucho said...

For many years, every time they met, Samuel Goldwyn's first words to Groucho Marx would be "How's Harpo?" Marx grew rather tired of this. Finally, on meeting Goldwyn again and facing the inevitable inquiry, he said, "Listen Sam, every time we meet - every time for _years_ - you always ask, 'How's Harpo?' You never ask me anything else, and to tell you the truth, I'm getting goddam sick and tired of it. Why don't you ever ask me how _I_ am?" "How are you?" asked Goldwyn obligingly. "I'm fine," replied Groucho. "And how's Harpo?"

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## HARPO (Jul 1, 2019)

Sevenhills1952 said:


> What's most amazing to me is getting those deals simply by blowing a horn!
> I liked what Groucho said...
> 
> For many years, every time they met, Samuel Goldwyn's first words to Groucho Marx would be "How's Harpo?" Marx grew rather tired of this. Finally, on meeting Goldwyn again and facing the inevitable inquiry, he said, "Listen Sam, every time we meet - every time for _years_ - you always ask, 'How's Harpo?' You never ask me anything else, and to tell you the truth, I'm getting goddam sick and tired of it. Why don't you ever ask me how _I_ am?" "How are you?" asked Goldwyn obligingly. "I'm fine," replied Groucho. "And how's Harpo?"
> ...




LOVE those Marx Brothers movies, and all the stories like yours that eventually get told. They never get old!


----------



## HARPO (Jul 1, 2019)

I decided that it's such a beautiful day today with almost zero humidity, I'd start to work outside on the paint on the taller frame. 

Wow, did these bikes get beautiful paint! No wonder the bikes from Japan gave the American companies sleepless nights. It feels so soft to the touch after just the first go round with rubbing compound. Wait till the other polishes get applied. And...the _entire_ length of the fork is pin striped in two colors, as is the _entire_ length of the top tube. So much work and effort to go into an entry level 10 speed!


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Jul 1, 2019)

Wow! You really have the eye for nice bikes.
Nice those bikes restored and live again! (Even if they both need lung transplants).[emoji16]

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## HARPO (Jul 3, 2019)

Sevenhills1952 said:


> Wow! You really have the eye for nice bikes.
> Nice those bikes restored and live again! (Even if they both need lung transplants).
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HARPO (Jul 3, 2019)

SOLD both of them! That was fast!!!


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Jul 3, 2019)

Of course. Jerry and Dean bought them...



Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## HARPO (Jul 3, 2019)

Sevenhills1952 said:


> Of course. Jerry and Dean bought them...View attachment 1024962
> 
> Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk




Lol! How'd ya ever guess!


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Jul 3, 2019)

It was easy! Showing them those bikes cleaned up, with that face...they couldn't refuse. [emoji16]


Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------

